# We are the World!!!



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Who remembers this from 1985? I loved it. It was beautiful.
We are the world! We are the children!!!
Live Aid!!!
Discuss...


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I definitely remember it. I was in college at the time. I remember thinking that the idea was a bit of a knock off of BandAid's "Do They Know It's Christmas", though.


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

In true "me" fashion, I got all serious about this video and started thinking about all the food I wasted. I tried to eat everything in my school lunches (even the lima beans I hated) and encouraged others to think about the starving people in the world. I took it to extremes and exhorted my family that we had to take the ketchup packets home from McDonald's instead of throwing them away. My cousin got into teasing me about it and he began singing, "We are the world, we saved the ketchup!" Ah, memories


----------



## Sgt. Callahan (Feb 9, 2013)

I remember that song. hated the fashion though.


----------



## farfaraway (Feb 15, 2013)

We sang this song at our kindergarten graduation


----------



## yankeemofo (Feb 14, 2013)

Ugh...I STILL hate that song!


And then the "entertainment" industry proved once and for all there are no original ideas(or talent) left:


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

_"We are the world, one love, change the world, etc."_ is quite similar to those banal _"First they came, I did not speak up"_ historical platitudes. We've heard it all before, there's nothing you can say to further inspire or "emotionally touch" us to your way of thinking lol.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I was a small child so it made a tremendous impact on me. I definitely thought it was beautiful. I remember things like being on my swing set with my sisters and singing it.


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

We sang this in a school play while I was living in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. I was only a couple of years old. Then the gulf war broke out. I still get a very special feeling when I listen to this song.

My favorite parts of the song are Cindy Lauper going "yeah yeah yeah," in the background. Then both lines of Bob Dylan. Then Ray Charles taking control of the situation and how he hands it over to Stevie and Bruce. Stevie really nails it there, and his voice a perfect contrast to the hoarse voice of Bruce.

This song still kicks ass after so many years. I did not really like new version.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Cant stand the song; but love Live Aid. Queen gave an epic performance


----------



## tobrien5 (Mar 29, 2014)

Played it over and over


----------

